# Forum Practice and Perfect your Russian Говорим по-русски  writing practice

## basurero

Привет всем, я только что перевел небольшой отрывок из книги Hector Oesterheld <<Этернаут>>. Я был бы очень благодарен, если бы вы меня поправили!    
Я вдруг почувствовал, что на стуле напротив меня что-нибудь шевелится. Я поднял взгляд и увидел его, Этернаута, пристально смотрящего на меня глазами, которые уже видели все на свете. На долгое время он просто всматривался в меня, как бы ничего еще не видел, ни книги, ни беспорядочную кучу листов, лежащих между нами на столе. 
-- Я тебе рассказывал про Хиросиму… -- сказал он, поддерживая на руке свою седоволосую голову - и про Помпей тоже рассказывал...
Он тут прервался, а после недолгого молчания, вдруг улыбнулся.
-- Я на самом деле не знаю, почему мне рассказывать тебе об этом -- сказал он. У него был голос того, кому знакома целая вечность страха, боли и страдания. -- Может быть, я говорю об этом, чтобы заменять далекие страшные воспоминания новыми. Ведь когда я рассказываю о прошлом, все снова становится отчетливым, как бы я еще раз переживал те же ужасные события... Когда я говорю о Хиросиме или о Помпее, забываю о страхе, который проникает во все области своей жизни... Во всяком случае, Хиросима и Помей  - это уж мелочь по сравнению с городом Буэносом Айресом, покрытым густым слоем ядовитого снега. 
Он опять умолк. Я услышал, как в соседней комнате одна из моих дочерей металась во сне. Дрожь ужаса пробежала у меня по спине.. -- мы, люди, так безоружны передо Вселенной.. – думал я про себя. -- Было бы так легко захватить нашу планету.. 
-- Я уже рассказал о том.. -- Этернаут не решался, продолжать или нет -- ... о том, как нам с Еленой и Маргаритой пришлось расстаться. Уже рассказал о том, как, в поисках своей семьи, я заблудился во пространстве и во времени... Остается рассказать об одном - как впоследствии развилось вторжение Земли инопланетянами.   
-- Как? -- я перебил его. -- Неужели ты знаешь, чем закончилось вторжение?
-- Конечно, знаю...
Его глаза от страха приняли форму кругов и мгновенно показалось, что он закричит.
-- Конечно, знаю. -- повторил он, успокоившись. -- Я вернулся на землю вскоре после того, как неудачно попытался спасти себя вместе с семьей от инопланетян-оккупантов посредством одного из их космических кораблей... Я попросил Мано помочь мне вернуться. Он меня повел к странной камни, на поверхность которой была щель. Стены в щели были стеклянные, их освещало нечто вроде каких-то невероятных мячей света, которые то и дело перепрыгивали с одной стороны на другу. Это было похоже на стрельбу пулеметов, но никаких пуль не было, ничего не происходило, если мячи света сталкивались с телом. Они просто ярко сверкали. Так ослепительно сверкали, что я, думаю, потерял сознание... Единственное, что помню, это ярко освещенное лицо Мано, вглядывающегося в меня с печальной улыбкой. Да, я тут же потерял сознание. Эта щель, скорее всего, была еще одна машина времени.   
Огромное спасибо!

----------


## Оля

> Привет всем, я только что перевел небольшой отрывок из книги Hector Oesterheld [s:2ug3lj9j]<<[/s:2ug3lj9j]"Этернаут[s:2ug3lj9j]>>[/s:2ug3lj9j]". Я был бы очень благодарен, если бы вы меня поправили!    
> Я вдруг почувствовал, что на стуле напротив меня [s:2ug3lj9j]что-нибудь[/s:2ug3lj9j] что-то шевелится. Я поднял взгляд и увидел его, Этернаута, пристально смотрящего на меня глазами, которые уже видели все на свете. [s:2ug3lj9j]На[/s:2ug3lj9j] Долгое время он просто всматривался в меня, как бы ничего еще не видел, ни книг_, ни беспорядочной кучи листов, лежащих между нами на столе. 
> - Я тебе рассказывал про Хиросиму… - сказал он, [s:2ug3lj9j]поддерживая на руке[/s:2ug3lj9j] (подперев рукой?) свою [s:2ug3lj9j]седоволосую[/s:2ug3lj9j] седовласую голову - и про Помпей тоже рассказывал...
> Он тут прервался, а после недолгого молчания__________________ вдруг улыбнулся.
> - Я на самом деле не знаю, [s:2ug3lj9j]почему[/s:2ug3lj9j] зачем мне рассказывать тебе об этом*,* - сказал он. У него был голос [s:2ug3lj9j]того[/s:2ug3lj9j] человека, [s:2ug3lj9j]кому[/s:2ug3lj9j] которому знакома целая вечность страха, боли и страдания.
> - Может быть, я говорю об этом, чтобы заменять далекие страшные воспоминания новыми. Ведь когда я рассказываю о прошлом, все снова становится отчетливым, как если бы я еще раз переживал те же ужасные события... Когда я говорю о Хиросиме или о Помпее, я забываю о страхе, который проникает во все области [s:2ug3lj9j]своей[/s:2ug3lj9j] моей жизни... Во всяком случае, Хиросима и Помей  - это уж мелочь по сравнению с городом Буэносом Айресом, покрытым густым слоем ядовитого снега. 
> Он опять умолк. Я услышал, как в соседней комнате одна из моих дочерей металась во сне. Дрожь ужаса пробежала у меня по спине.. "Мы, люди, так безоружны перед_ Вселенной," – думал я про себя. -- [s:2ug3lj9j]Было бы так легко захватить нашу планету...[/s:2ug3lj9j] Нашу планету так легко захватить.
> -- Я уже рассказал о том..*.* -- Этернаут не решался, продолжать или нет -- ... о том, как нам с Еленой и Маргаритой пришлось расстаться. Уже рассказал о том, как_ в поисках своей семьи_ я заблудился [s:2ug3lj9j]во[/s:2ug3lj9j] в пространстве и во времени... Остается рассказать об одном - как впоследствии [s:2ug3lj9j]развилось[/s:2ug3lj9j] развивалось вторжение [s:2ug3lj9j]Земли инопланетянами[/s:2ug3lj9j] инопланетян на Землю.
> - Как? - я перебил его. - Неужели ты знаешь, чем закончилось вторжение?
> ...

 Вот такое >> и такое << сочетание символов не означает русские кавычки.
В русском не используется -- вместо длинного тире.
Прямая речь всегда переносится на новую строку.
"Многоточия" из двух точек (..) в русском языке не существует. Или одна, или три. 
"_Было бы так легко захватить нашу планету_" звучит так, как будто говорящий сам хочет ее захватить.

----------


## CoffeeCup

> Я вдруг почувствовал, что на стуле напротив меня что-то шевелится. Я поднял взгляд и увидел его, Этернаута, пристально смотрящего на меня глазами, которые уже видели все на свете. [s:3dmn4sxy]На[/s:3dmn4sxy] долгое время он просто всматривался в меня, как бы ничего еще не видя, ни книги, ни беспорядочную кучу листов, лежащих между нами на столе.
> -- Я тебе рассказывал про Хиросиму… -- сказал он, поддерживая на руке свою седоволосую голову - и про Помпей тоже рассказывал...
> Он тут прервался, а после недолгого молчания, вдруг улыбнулся.
> -- Я на самом деле не знаю, зачем мне рассказывать тебе об этом -- сказал он. У него был голос того, кому знакома целая вечность страха, боли и страдания. -- Может быть, я говорю об этом, чтобы заменить далекие страшные воспоминания новыми. Ведь когда я рассказываю о прошлом, все снова становится отчетливым, как будто я еще раз пережил те [s:3dmn4sxy]же[/s:3dmn4sxy] ужасные события... Когда я говорю о Хиросиме или о Помпее, забываю о страхе, который проникает во все области своей жизни... Во всяком случае, Хиросима и Помей - это уже мелочь по сравнению с городом Буэносом Айресом, покрытым густым слоем ядовитого снега.
> Он опять умолк. Я услышал, как в соседней комнате одна из моих дочерей металась во сне. Дрожь ужаса пробежала у меня по спине.. -- мы, люди, так безоружны перед[s:3dmn4sxy]о[/s:3dmn4sxy] Вселенной.. – думал я про себя. -- Было бы так легко захватить нашу планету..
> -- Я уже рассказал о том.. -- Этернаут не решался, продолжать или нет -- ... о том, как нам с Еленой и Маргаритой пришлось расстаться. Уже рассказал о том, как, в поисках своей семьи, я заблудился в[s:3dmn4sxy]о[/s:3dmn4sxy] пространстве и во времени... Остается рассказать об одном - как впоследствии развивалось вторжение инопланетян на Землю [s:3dmn4sxy]инопланетянами[/s:3dmn4sxy].
> -- Как? -- я перебил его. -- Неужели ты знаешь, чем закончилось вторжение?
> -- Конечно, знаю...
> Его глаза от страха приняли форму кругов и на мгновение показалось, что он закричит.
> -- Конечно, знаю. -- повторил он, успокоившись. -- Я вернулся на землю вскоре после того, как неудачно попытался спасти себя вместе с семьей от инопланетян-оккупантов посредством одного из их космических кораблей... Я попросил Мано помочь мне вернуться. Он повел меня к странному камню, на поверхности котороого была щель. Стены [s:3dmn4sxy]в[/s:3dmn4sxy] щели были стеклянные, их освещало нечто вроде каких-то невероятных шаров света, которые то и дело перепрыгивали с одной стороны на другую. Это было похоже на стрельбу пулеметов, но никаких пуль не было, ничего не происходило, если шары света сталкивались с телом. Они просто ярко сверкали. Так ослепительно сверкали, что я, думаю, потерял сознание... Единственное, что помню, это ярко освещенное лицо Мано, вглядывающегося в меня с печальной улыбкой. Да, я тут же потерял сознание. Эта щель, скорее всего, была еще одна машина времени.

----------


## Zaya

> *Названия, оканчивающиеся на согласный*  Топонимы на согласный обычно склоняются, при условии что название не употреблено в функции приложения: в городе Мантасас, но в 70 километрах от Мантасаса.  
> От указанной группы отступают латиноамериканские названия на –ос: в Фуэнтос.  
> Не склоняются сложные наименования типа Пер-Лашез, Майн-Милл, Пуэрто-Монт.  
> Не склоняются сложносоставные наименования со второй частью -стрит, -сквер, -парк, -палас: по Элвин-стрит, на Юнион-сквер, в зале Фридрих-штадт-палас, в Энмор-парк.  *В городе Вашингтон или в городе Вашингтоне?* Иноязычные названия, оканчивающиеся на согласный, обычно не склоняются в функции приложения: в городе Вашингтон, в городе Луисвилл, в городе Мобеж, в г. Ниамет, в провинции Зядинь, близ города Мэнстон.

 http://www.gramota.ru/spravka/letters/?rub=rubric_90
Т. е. либо «в Буэнос-Айресе», либо «в городе Буэнос-Айрес». 
И, кстати, носители русского языка как раз и подумают, что Буэнос-Айрес — это город, специально это указывать не надо, он достаточно известен. Тем более среди людей читающих. (: Вот если б имелась в виду провинция Буэнос-Айрес или одноименное озеро, а из контекста это нельзя было бы понять, тогда другое дело.  _Буэнос-Айрес_ пишется через дефис, а правильное название древнеримского города — _Помпеи_ (я с удивлением обнаружила, что кое-где пишут _Помпея_, но в любом случае не _Помпей_). Недоученные и незнакомые географические названия нужно проверять по словарю, энциклопедии, географическому атласу или карте. Это не те ошибки, для исправления которых нужен носитель языка (я сейчас не говорю о косвенных падежах).   ::     

> "Многоточия" из двух точек (..) в русском языке не существует. Или одна, или три.

 +1  

> В русском не используется -- вместо длинного тире.

 По-моему, это в наше время уже дело вкуса (но, конечно, не в тех случаях, когда от руки пишут))). К сожалению, после смены дизайна форума тире стали короче, чем надо бы. Я просто знаю, что есть люди, для которых и раньше-то минус, дефис и тире были практически "на одно лицо", так что по мне пусть лучше "--" стоят, хоть видно будет, что тире *намного* длинней. Если нужно будет привести текст в божеский вид, очень просто все эти "--" автозаменой в настоящие длинные тире превратить. Если же на месте дефисов и тире стоят одинаковые черточки, "-", то будет труднее определить, что там что. Конечно, можно сказать, что вокруг дефиса пробелы не стоят, вот и вся разница, так ведь и вокруг тире могут не стоять.   

> Вот такое >> и такое << сочетание символов не означает русские кавычки.

 Угу. Уже обсуждали. Полтора года назад. ))) Я свое мнение недавно в другой теме высказала:  

> BTW <<>> is not the same as «». If you can't type «», use "". Natives do so. ) I have never seen <<>> in natives' messages and in my humble opinion this substitute looks bad.

----------


## Оля

> о том, как нам с Еленой и Маргаритой пришлось расстаться

 Кстати, а как в оригинале? Helen and Margaret? Тогда "нам с *Элен* и *Маргарет*".
Иначе у русскоязычного читателя складывается ощущение, что эти _Елена_ и _Маргарита_ - русские.

----------


## basurero

Спасибо большое всем за исправления!  Эх, пунктуация - это на самом деле большая головная боль... Нам, носителям английского, так трудно преодолевать ненависть к пунктуации. ::    

> Буэнос-Айрес пишется через дефис, а правильное название древнеримского города — Помпеи (я с удивлением обнаружила, что кое-где пишут Помпея, но в любом случае не Помпей). Недоученные и незнакомые географические названия нужно проверять по словарю, энциклопедии, географическому атласу или карте. Это не те ошибки, для исправления которых нужен носитель языка (я сейчас не говорю о косвенных падежах).

 
Да, ты права. Получается, Помпей - это "Pompeius". Кажется, это какое-то римское имя, а не город.    

> стати, а как в оригинале? Helen and Margaret? Тогда "нам с Элен и Маргарет".
> Иначе у русскоязычного читателя складывается ощущение, что эти Елена и Маргарита - русские.

 
A, да, я неправильно прочитал оригинал, это должно было быть "Элена с Мартитой". Не знаю, откуда я взял "Елена с Маргаритой".

----------


## basurero

Вот я перевел вторую часть. Спасибо большое, если не слишком скучно!  
Когда я пришел в себя и снова взял под контроль мои тело и чувства, я обнаружил, что очутился в самом неожиданном месте. Я был в воде, плавая. Вода была довольно холодна, коричневого цвета. Это была река, не слишком широкая, хотя течение было быстрое и сильное. По берегам росли плакучие ивы и деревья с красными цветами, наверное, эритрина.  Осматриваясь, я мало-помалу осознавал, что берега мне как-то знакомы, и тут я сразу понял, что находился в реке Тигрe. Как мне случилось оказаться именно здесь, в любимом родном краю?  
Вскоре, устав, я перестал бороться против мощного течения, позволяя ему нести меня куда бы ни было. Еще раз я посмотрел на зеленые деревья, плотно растущие по песчаным берегам. Вдруг с веселым чириканьем пролетела низко над головой маленькая ласточка. Она как-то взбодрила меня, внушила мне новые силы, и я продолжал плыть. Наконец-то я полностью понял значение всего этого - все там было живо, то значит, пока не наступал летальный снегопад. Там еще было возможно смотреть на голубое небо, чувствовать сладкий аромат цветов, не надо было надевать герметические скафандры... 
К этому времени, мое тело начинало цепенеть от холода, и я понял, что я больше не могу оставаться в воде. Надо было сейчас же доплыть до берега, так что я начал прилагать все усилия сопротивляться течению. Я скоро запыхался, но прогресс оказался значительным, так как мне удалось достигнуть части реки, в которой течение было намного слабее. Наконец-то я смог доплыть до небольшого пирса, который торчал на метров пяти от берега. Я вцепился в один из деревянных столбов, поддерживающих пирс и долго оставался там, погруженный в воде по живот, стараясь отдышаться. Спустя пару минут, восстановив ровное дыхание, я стал плыть вдоль линии столбов в сторону небольшой лестницы. Достигнув ее, я попытался подняться из воды, но ступни были сломанными, и мне оказалось не под силу продолжать, и еще раз я поддался истощению.
– Успокойся, – я сказал про себя, чтобы утешиться – не надо торопиться. Отдохни на время, силы вернутся скоро...
Чтобы отвлечь внимание от усталости, я принялся осматривать окружение. Очень знакомая картина напоминала мне и далекие летние воскресенья гребли, и прохладные зимние утра, когда я ловил рыбу на таком же пирсе...
Вдруг сквозь постоянное журчание реки до меня сверху донесся звук - кто-то ходит на пирсе. Я смог поднять взгляд и увидел мужчину, наклонившегось надо мной. Это был толстый мужчина неопределимого возраста, он был небрит и носил куртку. Он внимательно разглядывал меня серьезными глазами, как бы соображая, помочь мне выволочься из воды или оставить меня там во власти реки. Потом он решился, опустился по трещащей лестнице и потянул мне руку.

----------


## Оля

> Когда я пришел в себя и снова взял под контроль [s:2ybu3c96]мои[/s:2ybu3c96] свои тело и чувства (фраза звучит ненатурально), я обнаружил, что очутился в самом неожиданном месте. Я был в воде, [s:2ybu3c96]плавая[/s:2ybu3c96] я плыл. Вода была довольно холодна*я*, коричневого цвета. Это была река, не слишком широкая, хотя течение было быстрое и сильное. По берегам росли плакучие ивы и деревья с красными цветами, наверное, эритрина.  Осматриваясь, я мало-помалу осознавал, что берега мне как-то знакомы, и тут я [s:2ybu3c96]сразу[/s:2ybu3c96] вдруг понял, что [s:2ybu3c96]находился[/s:2ybu3c96] нахожусь в реке Тигрe (_в реке Тигр_; лучше "_я понял, что это река - Тигр_"). Как мне случилось оказаться именно здесь, в любимом родном краю?  
> Вскоре, устав, я перестал бороться против мощного течения, позволяя ему нести меня [s:2ybu3c96]куда бы ни было[/s:2ybu3c96] все равно куда. Еще раз я посмотрел на зеленые деревья, плотно растущие по песчаным берегам. Вдруг с веселым чириканьем пролетела низко над головой маленькая ласточка. Она как-то взбодрила меня, внушила мне новые силы, и я продолжал плыть. Наконец-то я полностью понял значение всего этого - все там было живо, а это значит, пока не наступал летальный снегопад (не совсем понятно). Там еще [s:2ybu3c96]было возможно[/s:2ybu3c96] можно было смотреть на голубое небо, чувствовать сладкий аромат цветов, не надо было надевать [s:2ybu3c96]герметические[/s:2ybu3c96] герметичные скафандры... 
> К этому времени_____________ мое тело [s:2ybu3c96]начинало[/s:2ybu3c96] начало цепенеть от холода, и я понял, что я больше не могу оставаться в воде. Надо было сейчас же доплыть до берега, так что я начал прилагать все усилия, чтобы сопротивляться течению. Я скоро запыхался, но прогресс оказался значительным, так как мне удалось достигнуть части реки, в которой течение было намного слабее. Наконец[s:2ybu3c96]-то[/s:2ybu3c96] я смог доплыть до небольшого пирса, который торчал [s:2ybu3c96]на метров пяти[/s:2ybu3c96] метрах в пяти от берега. Я вцепился в один из деревянных столбов, поддерживающих пирс*,* и долго оставался там, погруженный в воду по [s:2ybu3c96]живот[/s:2ybu3c96] пояс, стараясь отдышаться. Спустя пару минут, восстановив ровное дыхание, я стал плыть вдоль линии столбов в сторону небольшой лестницы. Достигнув ее, я попытался подняться из воды, но мои ступни были [s:2ybu3c96]сломанными[/s:2ybu3c96] сломаны, и мне оказалось не под силу продолжать, и еще раз я поддался истощению.
> – Успокойся, – я сказал про себя, чтобы утешиться – не надо торопиться. Отдохни [s:2ybu3c96]на[/s:2ybu3c96] какое-то/некоторое время, силы вернутся скоро...
> Чтобы [s:2ybu3c96]отвлечь внимание[/s:2ybu3c96] отвлечься от усталости, я принялся осматривать [s:2ybu3c96]окружение[/s:2ybu3c96] окружающую местность / то, что было вокруг. Очень знакомая картина напоминала мне и далекие летние воскресенья гребли, и прохладные зимние утра, когда я ловил рыбу на таком же пирсе...
> Вдруг сквозь постоянное журчание реки до меня сверху донесся звук - кто-то [s:2ybu3c96]ходит на пирсе[/s:2ybu3c96] ходил (здесь даже лучше "шёл") по пирсу. Я смог поднять взгляд и увидел мужчину, наклонившегося надо мной. Это был толстый мужчина [s:2ybu3c96]неопределимого[/s:2ybu3c96] неопределенного возраста, он был небрит и носил куртку*. Он внимательно разглядывал меня серьезными глазами, как бы соображая, помочь мне [s:2ybu3c96]выволочься[/s:2ybu3c96] выбраться из воды или оставить меня там во власти реки. Потом он решился, спустился по трещащей лестнице и протянул мне руку.

 * Если сказать о ком-то "он носил куртку", это значит, что куртка была его постоянной одеждой (какое-то время). Например: "Всю зиму он носил куртку". Или: "Всё, что я помню о нем, это то, что он носил куртку (т.е. не один раз, а _каждый раз_, когда я его встречала)". В общем, "носил куртку" - это "he used to wear a jacket".
Если речь идет о каком-то одном эпизоде, то мы говорим просто "он *был в куртке*". Или "на нем была куртка". 
"Далекие летние воскресенья гребли" понятно, но звучит очень плохо. Даже не знаю, как исправить в том предложении. Можно было бы сказать "гребля по воскресеньям", но тогда нельзя сказать "далекая".

----------


## Zaya

*Оля* проделала большую работу.  ::   
Этой фразы в исправленном варианте нет  :: , но я все же замечу, что в *«куда бы то ни было»* было пропущено «то».
Я бы написала «силы скоро вернутся» (порядок слов).
И все же «в реке Тиг*р*». Правило в моем предыдущем сообщении.  ::

----------


## basurero

Спасибо ребята за исправления.   ::  Кстати, "Тигре" это не Tigris, а какая-то незначительная река. Пишется "Tigre", а окончание "е" произносится. Как это перевести, чтобы не перепутало русскоязычных?  
Третья часть: 
Вскоре после этого на пирсе мужчина представился.
– Меня зовут Педро Бартомелли.   
– Хуан Сальво, – ответил я, подавая ему руку. – Мне на самом деле повезло, что вы заметили меня. Я так устал там в сильном течении, что у меня вообще не хватило сил, чтобы подняться по лестнице. – сказал я, начиная вздрагивать от холода.
– Это правда, вам действительно повезло, что я случайно заметил вас, ведь сперва мне показалось, что это просто споткнулся на пирсе ствол дерева. 
 – А вы знаете, что за дьявол происходит? – я с нетерпением перебил его как только я вспомнил безнадежные обстоятельства. Снова голова закружилась, заполняясь страшными изображениями вторжения, беспощадно истребившего Буэнос-Айрес в течение несколько часов: трупы, лежащие в слою смертоносного снега: дома в огнях, придавая небу грозную желто-багровую окраску: небоскребы, сорванные в исступлении необузданной ярости Гурбами, теперь неузнаваемые - от них осталась лишь масса дымящих обломков: жестокая борьба с жуками-солдатами со своими почти непроницаемыми панцирями: ужасающий разгром последней колонны армии около стадиона: торопливое бегство от Буэнос-Айреса в центральные регионы страны: последняя отчаянная встреча с семьей... Я тоже вспомнил Фавалли и остальных друзей, которых уже превратили в людей-роботов. 
Да, по сравнению с этим атомная бомбардировка Хиросимы на самом деле казалась всего лишь любопытным происшествием. Правда, что мы, люди, часто убиваем друг друга, как бы уничтожали крыс, но Они, Космическая Ненависть, не убивали нас, ведь для Них нас не было... Сколько миров, сколько великих цивилизаций Они уже губили? Скольким еще наивным расам предстоит такая же судьба? Если не смерть на месте, то их ждет что-то еще хуже – вечность унизительного, невыносимого рабства, как это произошло с несчастной расой Мано. 
Как ни странно, в этот момент мне не приходили в голову ни загадочная встреча с Мано на его планете, ни невероятная машина времени. Почему-то мне казалось вполне естественным то, что после всего этого я опомнился именно там в середине одного из притоков (реки) Параны...
– Я не знаю, я просто не понимаю... – сказал Педро Бартомелли в недоумении, нервно качая головой. – Я только что отправлялся на катере в направлении города, но там нельзя пройти, так как вся река заблокирована разрушенными лодками.  Все пассажиры мертвы. Их тела покрыты каким-то беловатым существом, да везде там эта проклятая пудра – в растениях, по берегам! Ничего живого не было.
– Это значит, – думал я, – граница между мертвой зоной и тем, что еще оставалось в живых – это южная часть этой реки...
– А вы? У вас оружие? – сказал он недоверчиво. Я удивился, у него в глазах я увидел подозрение и страх.
– Нет, – ответил я. – Даже если бы у меня было оружие, было бы зря, ведь я совсем промок. 
– Откуда вы? – он строго спросил меня, враждебно прищуриваясь.
Как мне объяснить ему, что я только что мгновенно переместился через пространство-время с планеты, непостижимо далекой от Земли? Он вряд ли поверит мне, если я ему скажу правду (да и мне самому не было совсем ясно, правда это на самом деле или нет), так что я просто пожал плечами и сделал какой-то неопределенный жест в сторону Буэнос-Айреса.

----------


## Оля

> Спасибо*,* ребята*,* за исправления.   Кстати, "Тигре" это не Tigris, а какая-то незначительная река. Пишется "Tigre", а окончание "е" произносится. Как это перевести, чтобы это не [s:1gwkqzty]пере[/s:1gwkqzty]путало русскоязычных?

 Хмм... Наверное, "Тигрэ". Не вижу других вариантов. 
Обращение в русском языке ВСЕГДА выделяется запятыми.   

> Третья часть: 
> Вскоре после этого на пирсе мужчина представился. Странная фраза. "Позже на пирсе..." получше звучит.
> – Меня зовут Педро Бартомелли.   
> – Хуан Сальво, – ответил я, подавая ему руку. – Мне на самом деле повезло, что вы заметили меня. Я так устал там в сильном течении, что у меня вообще не хватило сил, чтобы подняться по лестнице, – сказал я, начиная вздрагивать от холода.
> – Это правда, вам действительно повезло, что я случайно заметил вас, ведь сперва мне показалось, что это просто _споткнулся на пирсе ствол дерева_. непонятно
> – А вы знаете, что за [s:1gwkqzty]дьявол[/s:1gwkqzty] чертовщина происходит? – я с нетерпением перебил его*,* как только [s:1gwkqzty]я[/s:1gwkqzty] вспомнил безнадежные обстоятельства. Снова голова закружилась, заполняясь страшными [s:1gwkqzty]изображениями[/s:1gwkqzty] картинами вторжения, беспощадно истребившего Буэнос-Айрес в течение несколько часов: трупы, лежащие в слою смертоносного снега*;* дома в [s:1gwkqzty]огнях[/s:1gwkqzty] огне, [s:1gwkqzty]придавая[/s:1gwkqzty] придающие небу грозную желто-багровую окраску*;* небоскребы, сорванные в исступлении необузданной ярости Гурбами (??), теперь неузнаваемые - от них осталась лишь масса дымящих обломков*;* жестокая борьба с жуками-солдатами [s:1gwkqzty]со своими[/s:1gwkqzty] с их почти непроницаемыми панцирями*;* ужасающий разгром последней колонны армии около стадиона*;* торопливое бегство [s:1gwkqzty]от[/s:1gwkqzty] из Буэнос-Айреса в центральные регионы страны*;* последняя отчаянная встреча ("отчаянная встреча" doesn't sound good) с семьей... Я [s:1gwkqzty]тоже[/s:1gwkqzty] ещё (лучше "Ещё я...") вспомнил Фавалли и остальных друзей, которых уже превратили в людей-роботов. 
> Да, по сравнению с этим атомная бомбардировка Хиросимы на самом деле казалась всего лишь любопытным происшествием. Это правда, что мы, люди, часто убиваем друг друга, как [s:1gwkqzty]бы[/s:1gwkqzty] уничтожали бы крыс, но Они, Космическая Ненависть, не убивали нас, ведь для Них нас не было... Сколько миров, сколько великих цивилизаций Они уже погубили? Скольким еще наивным расам предстоит такая же судьба? Если не смерть на месте, то их ждет что-то еще хуже – вечность унизительного, невыносимого рабства, как это произошло с несчастной расой Мано. 
> Как ни странно, в этот момент мне не приходили в голову ни загадочная встреча с Мано на его планете, ни невероятная машина времени. Почему-то мне казалось вполне естественным [s:1gwkqzty]то[/s:1gwkqzty], что после всего этого я опомнился именно здесь [s:1gwkqzty]там[/s:1gwkqzty]*,* в середине одного из притоков (реки) Параны...
> – Я не знаю, я просто не понимаю... – сказал Педро Бартомелли в недоумении, нервно качая головой. – Я только что отправился на катере в направлении города, но там нельзя пройти, так как вся река заблокирована разрушенными лодками. Все пассажиры мертвы. Их тела покрыты каким-то беловатым существом, да везде там эта проклятая пудра – в растениях, по берегам! Ничего живого не было. "Это значит", – подумал я, – "граница между мертвой зоной и тем, что еще оставалось в живых – это южная часть этой реки..." Мысли не выделяются как прямая речь.
> ...

----------


## Zaya

> Кстати, "Тигре" это не Tigris, а какая-то незначительная река. Пишется "Tigre", а окончание "е" произносится. Как это перевести, чтобы не перепутало русскоязычных?

 Ах вот оно что. )) Тогда извини.  ::  
Думаю, перевод уже существует, осталось только его найти. Для этого нужно знать, где находится эта «незначительная» )) река. Если верить Википедии, то рек с названием Tigre как минимум две.

----------


## basurero

Спасибо большое.  ::   
А вот, очередной ряд глупостей... 
– Ну это неважно, не волнуйтесь! – сказал он наконец, рассеивая мрачную атмосферу. В первый раз улыбаясь, он дружелюбно похлопал меня по спине, а потом мы пошли в сторону дома. Дом был красный, немного возвышен на деревянных стойках. Совсем обыкновенный дом, похож на все остальные в этом районе. Окружающая местность тоже была типичная, очень похожа на те места, где я прожил самые счастливые дни моей жизни. На мгновение мне померещилось, что я здесь с близкими друзьями, чтобы провести вечер вокруг костра, чтобы наедаться, напиваться, рассказывать друг другу анекдоты, как это так часто бывало до вторжения... До меня как будто бы из прошлого донеслась веселая песенка, которую мы пели под сопровождение гитара. Но холод и неудобное оцепенение тела скоро вернули меня к реальности. Порой возвращаться к настоящему очень тяжело... 
Мы уже доходили до дома, когда на балконе второго этажа открылась дверь и появилась молодая женщина. Ей, наверно, не было более двадцати пяти лет. Она была в пуловере и джинсах и ее лицо, я подумал, выглядело бы симпатичным и веселым в нормальных обстоятельствах, но сейчас было видно, что она переживает мучительный страх. Рядом, прикрепляясь к ней, был мальчик с длинными белокурыми волосами. 
– Внутрь! Давай! Я же сказал внутрь дома! – внезапно крикнул Педро Бартомелли, как бы рявкая на меня. Я очень удивился, а он, кажется, сразу раскаялся и неловко улыбнулся, стараясь избегать моего взгляда.
– А, кстати, у меня много хорошего вина, давайте выпьем что-нибудь, чтобы отметить нашу встречу... Я его храню там, под домом... – сказал он торопливо, словно пытаясь перевести разговор на другую тему. 
На самом деле, я вовсе не хотел выпить вино, а нуждался в каком-то теплом напитке. К тому же было очень странно, что он хочет отметить нашу встречу в такое трагическое время, но я воздержался от комментариев, ведь не было бы его, я мог бы утонуть в реке.
– Вино там, у кучи пустых коробок в угле. – сказал он чересчур веселым голосом. 
Я подошел к коробкам, но в этот же момент, я почувствовал, что у меня за спиной движется тень. Я почему-то инстинктивно нагнулся, и это спасло мне жизнь. Сильный удар, нанесенный тяжелой железной дубиной мог бы оказаться смертельным если бы мне попал полно в голову, а к счастью для меня, смягчило удар плечо. При ужасном головокружении, я повернулся, стараясь не споткнуться о коробки, а Педро Бартомелли, подняв дубину над головой, уже собирался нанести еще удар. Он смотрел на меня как сумасшедший, полностью захваченный яростью. Должно быть, я смог что-то сделать, потому что он опять промахнулся – дубина врезалась в коробку рядом с моим ухом, разбивая ее на несколько частей. Я смог встать и ненадолго попытался сдерживать его руку, но я быстро терял силы. Наконец освободившись от меня, он отбросил меня в угол и вот, как во страшном сне, он уже стоял надо мной с безумным выражением лица, готов покончить со мной. Я был в тупике, итак сделал единственное, что мог – поднял руку перед лицом, бесполезно закрывая глаза от предстоящей смерти.

----------


## CoffeeCup

> – Ну это неважно, не волнуйтесь! – сказал он наконец, рассеивая мрачную атмосферу. В первый раз улыбаясь, он дружелюбно похлопал меня по спине, а потом мы пошли в сторону дома. Дом был красный, немного возвышен на деревянных стойках. Самый обыкновенный дом, похож на все остальные в этом районе. Окружающая местность тоже была типичная, очень похожа на те места, где я прожил самые счастливые дни моей жизни. На мгновение мне померещилось, что я здесь с близкими друзьями, чтобы провести вечер вокруг костра, чтобы наедаться, напиваться, рассказывать друг другу анекдоты, как это так часто бывало до вторжения... До меня как будто бы из прошлого донеслась веселая песенка, которую мы пели под сопровождение гитары. Но холод и неудобное оцепенение тела скоро вернули меня к реальности. Порой возвращаться к настоящему очень тяжело...
> Мы уже подходили к дому, когда на балконе второго этажа открылась дверь и появилась молодая женщина. Ей, наверно, было не более двадцати пяти лет. Она была в пуловере и джинсах а ее лицо, я подумал, выглядело бы симпатичным и веселым в нормальных обстоятельствах, но сейчас было видно, что она переживает мучительный страх. Рядом, прицепившись к ней, стоял мальчик с длинными белокурыми волосами.
> – Внутрь! Давай! Я же сказал внутрь дома! – внезапно крикнул Педро Бартомелли, как бы рявкая на меня. Я очень удивился, а он, кажется, сразу раскаялся и неловко улыбнулся, стараясь избегать моего взгляда.
> – А, кстати, у меня много хорошего вина, давайте выпьем что-нибудь, чтобы отметить нашу встречу... Я его храню там, под домом... – сказал он торопливо, словно пытаясь перевести разговор на другую тему.
> На самом деле, я вовсе не хотел пить вино, а нуждался в каком-то теплом напитке. К тому же было очень странно, что он хочет отметить нашу встречу в такое трагическое время, но я воздержался от комментариев, ведь если бы не он, я мог бы утонуть в реке.
> – Вино там, у кучи пустых коробок в углу. – сказал он чересчур веселым голосом.
> Я подошел к коробкам, но в тот же момент, я почувствовал, что у меня за спиной движется тень. Я почему-то инстинктивно нагнулся, и это спасло мне жизнь. Сильный удар, нанесенный тяжелой железной дубиной мог бы оказаться смертельным если бы  попал мне точно в голову, но к счастью для меня,  удар смягчило плечо. При ужасном головокружении, я повернулся, стараясь не споткнуться о коробки, а Педро Бартомелли, подняв дубину над головой, уже собирался нанести еще удар. Он смотрел на меня как сумасшедший, полностью захваченный яростью. Должно быть, я смог что-то сделать, потому что он опять промахнулся – дубина врезалась в коробку рядом с моим ухом, разбив ее на несколько частей. Я смог встать и ненадолго попытался сдерживать его руку, но я быстро терял силы. Наконец освободившись от меня, он отбросил меня в угол и вот, как в страшном сне, он уже стоял надо мной с безумным выражением лица, готовый покончить со мной. Я был в тупике, и сделал единственное, что мог – поднял руку перед лицом, бесполезно закрывая глаза от предстоящей смерти.

----------


## sergey.k

> А вот_ очередной ряд глупостей...

   

> – Ну это неважно, не волнуйтесь! – сказал он наконец, рассеивая мрачную атмосферу. В первый раз улыбаясь, он дружелюбно похлопал меня по спине, а потом (затем) мы пошли в сторону дома. Дом был красный, немного возвышен на деревянных стойках. Совсем обыкновенный дом, похож на все остальные в этом районе. Окружающая местность тоже была типичная, очень похожа на те места, где я прожил самые счастливые дни моей жизни. На мгновение мне померещилось, что я здесь с близкими друзьями, чтобы провести вечер вокруг костра, чтобы наесться, напиться, рассказать друг другу анекдоты, как это так часто бывало до вторжения... До меня как будто бы из прошлого донеслась веселая песенка, которую мы пели под сопровождение гитары. Но холод и неудобное (неприятное) оцепенение тела скоро вернули меня к реальности. Порой возвращаться к настоящему очень тяжело... 
> Мы уже подходили к дому, когда на балконе второго этажа открылась дверь и появилась молодая женщина. Ей, наверно, (Вероятно, ей) было не более двадцати пяти лет. Она была в пуловере и джинсах, и ее лицо, я подумал, выглядело бы симпатичным и веселым в нормальных обстоятельствах, но сейчас было видно, что она переживает мучительный страх. Рядом, цепляясь за неё, был (стоял) мальчик с длинными белокурыми волосами. 
> – Внутрь! Давай! Я же сказал внутрь дома! – внезапно крикнул Педро Бартомелли, как бы рявкая на меня. Я очень удивился, а он, кажется, сразу раскаялся и неловко улыбнулся, стараясь избегать моего взгляда.
> – А, кстати, у меня много хорошего вина, давайте выпьем что-нибудь, чтобы отметить нашу встречу... Я его храню там, под домом... – сказал он торопливо, словно пытаясь перевести разговор на другую тему. 
> На самом деле, я вовсе не хотел пить вино, но нуждался в каком-нибудь теплом напитке. К тому же было очень странно, что он хочет отметить нашу встречу в такое трагическое время, но я воздержался от комментариев, ведь не было бы его, я мог бы утонуть в реке.
> – Вино там, у кучи пустых коробок в углу. – сказал он чересчур веселым голосом. 
> Я подошел к коробкам, но в этот же момент_ я почувствовал, что у меня за спиной движется тень (что-то движется). Я почему-то инстинктивно нагнулся, и это спасло мне жизнь. Сильный удар, нанесенный тяжелой железной дубиной, мог бы оказаться смертельным если бы ___ попал мне прямо в голову. К счастью для меня, плечо смягчило удар ___. Чувствуя ужасное головокружение, я повернулся, стараясь не споткнуться о коробки, а Педро Бартомелли, подняв дубину над головой, уже собирался нанести следующий удар. Он смотрел на меня как сумасшедший, полностью охваченный яростью. Должно быть, я смог что-то сделать (что-то сделал), потому что он опять промахнулся – дубина врезалась в коробку рядом с моим ухом, разбивая ее на несколько частей. Я смог встать и ненадолго попытался сдерживать его руку, но я быстро терял силы. Наконец, освободившись от меня, он отбросил меня в угол и вот, как во страшном сне, он уже стоял надо мной с безумным выражением лица, готовый покончить со мной. Я был в тупике, и сделал единственное, что мог – поднял руку перед лицом, бесполезно закрывая глаза от предстоящей смерти.

 Зелёным цветом я отметил более подходящие варианты. 
1) "Совсем обыкновенный дом" или "Самый обыкновенный дом" - оба варианта, я считаю, звучат одинаково хорошо, по крайней мере глаз не цепляется.
2) "Не было бы его" и "Если бы не он"- тоже одинаково хорошо.
3) Мне кажется, иногда используются очень сложные и длинные предложения.

----------


## Оля

> бесполезно закрывая глаза от предстоящей смерти

 Неужели никому не режет слух эта фраза?   

> "Совсем обыкновенный дом" или "Самый обыкновенный дом" - оба варианта, я считаю, звучат одинаково хорошо, по крайней мере глаз не цепляется.

 +1

----------


## Lampada

> бесполезно закрывая глаза от предстоящей смерти
> 			
> 		  Неужели никому не режет слух эта фраза? ...

 Мне режет.

----------


## CoffeeCup

> бесполезно закрывая глаза от предстоящей смерти

 не так уж и плохо, но могу предложить  

> *безнадёжно* закрывая глаза от предстоящей смерти

 А фраза об обыкновенном доме  

> "*Совсем* обыкновенный дом"

  меня смущает гораздо сильнее, я так никогда не скажу.

----------


## Оля

> не так уж и плохо, но могу предложить       Originally Posted by basurero  *безнадёжно* закрывая глаза от предстоящей смерти

 Вся фраза звучит не по-русски. Нельзя закрывать глаза ни "безнадежно", ни "бесполезно". Просто смысл понятен, поэтому кажется, что и фраза нормальная.
Закрывать глаза _от смерти_ - тоже очень плохо звучит. Гораздо лучше "закрывая глаза перед предстоящей смертью, перед лицом смерти".   

> А фраза об обыкновенном доме меня смущает гораздо сильнее

 Пример из классики:   

> http://az.lib.ru/l/leskow_n_s/text_0262.shtml 
> -- Нет, -- отвечал Герасим, -- я *совсем обыкновенный* человек...
> Н.С.Лесков

----------


## Оля

> Дом был красный, немного возвышенный на деревянных стойках. (Лучше вообще сказать по-другому: "дом был красный *и немного возвышался* на деревянных стойках") Совсем обыкновенный дом, похожий на все остальные в этом районе. Окружающая местность тоже была типичная, очень похожая на те места, где я прожил самые счастливые дни моей жизни. На мгновение мне [s:3pj02p9i]померещилось[/s:3pj02p9i] показалось, что я здесь с близкими друзьями... 
> Но холод и [s:3pj02p9i]неудобное[/s:3pj02p9i] (неприятное or неловкое) оцепенение тела... 
> – Внутрь! Давай! Я же сказал*,* внутрь дома! (это "внутрь" немного странно звучит... Думаю, русский скорее крикнул бы "В дом!" или что-то другое) 
> К тому же*,* было очень странно, что он хочет отметить нашу встречу в такое трагическое время, но я воздержался от комментариев, ведь не [s:3pj02p9i]было бы[/s:3pj02p9i] будь его, я мог бы утонуть в реке.
> – Вино там, у кучи пустых коробок в угле*,* – сказал он чересчур веселым голосом. 
> Я смог встать и [s:3pj02p9i]ненадолго по[/s:3pj02p9i]пытался (и недолго / какое-то время пытался) сдерживать его руку... 
> Я был в тупике_ и сделал единственное, что мог 
> поднял руку перед своим лицом, _бесполезно закрывая глаза от предстоящей смерти_ (это я даже не знаю, как исправить)

 I also second the majority of sergey's corrections.

----------


## Звездочёт

Чтобы отредактировать последнее предложение, нужно понять, что подразумевалось в оригинальном тексте, поскольку в переводе, скорее всего, допущены ошибки в управлении. Я, например, плохо понимаю, как можно защитить глаза от смерти (а ведь написано именно это), или, если раскручивать логическую цепочку дальше, как убить глаза отдельно от их носителя. 
Вот варианты:
1) Я был в тупике, и сделал единственное, что мог: поднял руку перед лицом, тщетно защищая/пряча глаза за миг до смерти.
2) Я был в тупике, и сделал единственное, что мог: поднял руку перед лицом, закрывая глаза и тщетно/безуспешно прячась от смерти.
3) Я был в тупике, и сделал единственное, что мог: поднял руку перед лицом и беспомощно зажмурил глаза от осознания предстоящей смерти.

----------


## basurero

Спасибо всем за ответы. Насчет спорного предложения, я на самом деле имел в виду "covered my eyes (with my hand), in vain/pointlessly", а не "closed my eyes".

----------


## Звездочёт

1) Я был в тупике, и сделал единственное, что мог: за миг до смерти поднял руку перед лицом, прикрыв глаза [от безнадёжности]*. * Уточнение в квадратных скобках можно опустить или оставить для сохранения близости к оригиналу. 
А можно решить проблему радикально, сделав деепричастие из другого глагола. 
2) Я был в тупике, и сделал единственное, что мог: от безнадёжности [моего положения] прикрыл глаза, подняв руку перед лицом за миг до смерти.

----------


## basurero

Добрый день. Вот следующая часть: 
Спустя миг у меня в голове произошел взрыв, или так мне показалось. Сперва я подумал, что это смерть, но я скоро понял, что это выстрел, раздавшийся очень близко ко мне. Педро Бартомелли выпрямился и повернулся было в сторону выстрелившего, но тут же дубина упала из руки и с грохотом ударилась о поле. Затем его ноги не выдержали и он медленно свалился на землю. Он свертывался клубком, а потом какое-то время просто корчился, в судорогах размахивая руками. Это было абсурдно, как бы он, маша мне руками, прощался. Тогда я увидел женщину, которая стояла за ним. У нее в дрожащей руке был пистолет - она целилась в меня.    
- Но, подожди! – выкрикнул я, когда мне показалось, что она сейчас же спустит курок.
- Хорошо... – сказала она после недолгого молчания. Наконец она опустила пистолет и утомленно вытерла лоб. – Я даже не знала его - он пришел сюда час назад, обещал помочь нам. Но он – чудовище! 
С дрожью она бросила взгляд на Педро Бартомелли, после чего попятилась, как бы опасалась, что он еще может прийти в сознание. 
- Там, - сказала она, указывая на небольшую рощу недалеко от дома. – Там есть канава, куда он бросил по меньшей мере пяти мертвых. Их всех убил он. Говорил мне об этом, как бы гордился. Думаю, это семья, которая жила в этом доме. Он мне угрожал, что убьет и меня если я не буду делать все, что ему захочется. Поэтому и показал мне трупы - чтобы я знала, что он не в шутку. Хорошо, что вы пришли вовремя...
- А почему их убил? – спросил я.
- Он был сумасшедшим. Он сказал, что теперь господствует закон джунглей... сказал, что ему придется убить еще многих людей, чтобы выжить. У тех, кто окажется сильнее остальных, будет больше шансов остаться в живых. Он помог вам выбраться из реки, разговаривал некоторое время, чтобы узнать, есть ли ему какая-нибудь польза от вас... Кажется, никакой не видел... 
Эта история мне показалась страшной, хотя не очень уж удивительной. Я осмотрел тело, которое к этому времени лежало неподвижно лицом вниз. Видимо, Педро Бартомелли уже закончил прощаться.  После всего, что произошло, было бы бесполезно обвинять его в подлости, ведь я уже не раз столкнулся с похожими взглядами. Меня больше не удивляло, чтобы разные люди воспринимали по-разному такую небывалую ситуацию. Было неизбежно, что некоторые сойдут с ума. 
- Внимание! Внимание! – вдруг раздался металлический голос где-то на втором этаже. Я сильно испугался - вдруг это товарищи Педро Бартомелли? Может, они прячутся где-то в доме? Нет, этого не может быть... 
- Это радио, – сказала женщина, слегка улыбаясь. – Я его выключила, когда спустилась сюда... Наверно, Боча опять включил его. Он, должно быть, очень тревожится. Пошли к нему...  
Спасибо большое.

----------


## Ramil

> Добрый день. Вот следующая часть:

 Спустя миг у меня в голове произошел взрыв, или так мне показалось. _(что-то взорвалось в моей голове)_ Сперва я подумал, что это смерть, но [s:1xi62zjb]я[/s:1xi62zjb] скоро понял, что это был выстрел, раздавшийся очень близко от меня. Педро Бартомелли выпрямился и повернулся было в сторону выстрелившего, но тут же _его_ дубина выпала из руки и с грохотом ударилась о пол. Затем его ноги не выдержали, и он медленно свалился на землю. Он свертывался клубком _(лучше: его свернуло в клубок)_, а потом какое-то время он просто корчился, размахивая в судорогах руками. Это было абсурдно -- он как бы прощался со мной, махая мне руками. Тогда я увидел женщину, которая стояла за ним. У нее в дрожащей руке был пистолет - она целилась в меня.    
- [s:1xi62zjb]Но,[/s:1xi62zjb] Подожди! – выкрикнул я, когда мне показалось, что она вот-вот спустит курок.
- Хорошо... – сказала она после недолгого молчания. Наконец, она опустила пистолет и утомленно вытерла лоб. – Я даже не знала его - он пришел сюда час назад, обещал помочь нам. Но он – чудовище! 
С дрожью она бросила взгляд на Педро Бартомелли, после чего попятилась, как бы опасаясь, что он еще может прийти в себя. 
- Там, - сказала она, указывая на небольшую рощу недалеко от дома. – Там есть канава, куда он бросил по меньшей мере пять трупов _(тел)_. Их всех убил он. Говорил мне об этом с гордостью. Думаю, это семья, которая жила в этом доме. Он мне угрожал, что убьет и меня, если я не буду делать все, что ему захочется. Поэтому и показал мне трупы - чтобы я знала, что он не шутит. Хорошо, что вы пришли вовремя...
- А почему он их убил? – спросил я.
- Он был сумасшедшим. Он сказал, что теперь в силе закон джунглей... сказал, что ему придется убить еще многих людей, чтобы выжить. У тех, кто окажется сильнее остальных, будет больше шансов остаться в живых. Он помог вам выбраться из реки, разговаривал некоторое время, чтобы узнать, есть ли ему хоть какая-нибудь польза от вас... Кажется, никакой не видел... 
Эта история мне показалась страшной, хотя не очень уж удивительной. Я осмотрел тело, которое к этому времени лежало неподвижно лицом вниз. Видимо, Педро Бартомелли уже закончил прощаться. (I don't like this phrase for some reason)  После всего, что произошло, было бы бесполезно обвинять его в подлости, ведь я уже не раз сталкивался с похожими взглядами. Меня больше не удивляло, что разные люди воспринимали по-разному такую необычную ситуацию. То, что некоторые сойдут с ума, было неизбежно. 
- Внимание! Внимание! – вдруг раздался металлический голос где-то на втором этаже. Я сильно испугался - вдруг это товарищи Педро Бартомелли _(I don't think the word товарищ is a right word here. Perhaps "дружки" would fit better) And also, a full name with surname is repeated too frequently and is nagging my ears. Just Pedro or just Bartomelli would do._? Может, они прячутся где-то в доме? Нет, этого не может быть... 
- Это радио, – сказала женщина, слегка улыбаясь. – Я его выключила, когда спустилась сюда... Наверное, Боча опять включил его. Он, должно быть, очень тревожится. Пошли к нему...

----------


## it-ogo

Этот "Этернавт" настроением напоминает мне лемовский "Конгресс футурологов" ("Futurologist congress" by Stanislaw Lem).

----------


## basurero

Спасибо еще раз!
А вот следующая часть, которой вы все так нетерпеливо ждали...  
У меня все еще кружилась голова, не столько из-за удара, сколько из-за неожиданного поворота дел. Мы вошли в комнату, мальчик, плача, подбежал к маме. 
Честно говоря, я никак ни интересовался ни мальчиком ни женщиной. Меня потянуло к радио. До сих пор, я ничего не слышал о судьбе остального мира. Неужели возможно, что остальной мир тоже лежит в развалинах? Единственные радиопередачи, которые раньше нам удалось уловить оказались ложными. 
Ведущий продолжал говорить:
- Сейчас мы еще раз транслируем последний выпуск новостей для южноамериканских слушателей.  В последнее время установилось, что общая площадь, захваченная врагом не такая большая, как считалось в первое время. Остаются широкие пространства, пока нетронутые, и недавно начали поступать обнадёживающие сообщения о том, что даже в зонах, непосредственно подвергнувшихся вторжению, осталось в живых значительно количество людей. Это говорит о том, что у нас есть большие шансы на отражение вторжения, нужно только сохранять спокойствие и осторожность. Тем не менее, в данный момент мы настоятельно призываем всех не предпринимать никаких самостоятельных контратак или подрывных действий - этим займутся профессиональные военные. Всякое необдуманное кустарное сопротивление обречено на провал. Не забывайте, что также существует опасность превращения нападающих в людей-роботов, что, увеличив военную мощь врага, может косвенно уменьшить шансы человечества на победу. Таким образом, мы советуем всем оставаться скрытыми в домах; не приближаться к вражеским позициям; и самое главное - не поддаваться панике. Напомним, вчера на экстренном заседании ООН лидеры США, России, Франции и Великобритании согласились провести совместную военную операцию по... – тут его голос прервался, послышалось неприятное жужжание, заглушающее все другие звуки. 
- Наверное, враг мешает трансляции, – сказала женщина, безуспешно пытаясь снова уловить сигнал. – Ну, хотя бы одно узнали, все еще можно надеяться... –
- Нет, не стоит надеяться! Это бессмысленно, ведь это сообщение, как и все предыдущие, всего лишь приманка, – сказал я, считая, что ей лучше узнать правду. – Я уже не раз слышал подобные передачи. Тогда они обманывали слушателей, призывая их собраться в том или ином определенном месте, потом туда отправляют войска, оцепляют, открывают огонь, и все, конец. Выживших превращают в очередную армию людей-роботов. Я это увидел собственными глазами - у меня на глазах срезали сотни людей, и еще сотни превратили в людей-роботов. Я едва спасся. Теперь, хотя и не призывают собраться, но у них будет какой-то еще хитрый план в том же духе. Вам что, не очевидно, что с этим сообщением стараются, чтобы мы не оказывали сопротивления?
Женщина встревоженно посмотрела на меня - в ее глазах была печальная ярость. Может и не нужно было таким образом покончить с последними ее надеждами? Но какая же разница, если нас уже так убедительно разгромили? 
«Нас уже смертельно ранили, только остается умереть», - подумал я, - «Наша нынешняя борьба сравнима с бессмысленной попыткой спасти жизнь обезглавленной курице. Что ни сделаешь, продлить ей жизнь более чем на пять-шесть секунд все равно не удастся.»
- Люди-роботы – кто они такие? Я кое-что слышала, но мало что поняла, - спросила женщина.

----------


## Оля

> Спасибо еще раз!
> А вот следующая часть, которой вы все так нетерпеливо ждали...  
> У меня все еще кружилась голова, не столько из-за удара, сколько из-за неожиданного поворота дел. Мы вошли в комнату, мальчик, плача, подбежал к маме. 
> Честно говоря, я [s:25a4vjrl]никак[/s:25a4vjrl] (или "совсем") не интересовался ни мальчиком*,* ни женщиной. Меня потянуло к радио. До сих пор_____ я ничего не слышал о судьбе остального мира. Неужели возможно, что остальной мир тоже лежит в развалинах? Единственные радиопередачи, которые раньше нам удалось [s:25a4vjrl]уловить[/s:25a4vjrl] поймать*,* оказались ложными. 
> Ведущий продолжал говорить:
> - Сейчас мы еще раз транслируем последний выпуск новостей для южноамериканских слушателей.  В последнее время установлено, что общая площадь, захваченная врагом*,* не такая большая, как считалось [s:25a4vjrl]в первое время[/s:25a4vjrl] сначала/раньше. Остаются широкие пространства, пока нетронутые, и недавно начали поступать обнадёживающие сообщения о том, что даже в зонах, непосредственно подвергнувшихся вторжению, осталось в живых значительное количество людей. Это говорит о том, что у нас есть большие шансы на отражение вторжения, нужно только сохранять спокойствие и осторожность. Тем не менее, в данный момент мы настоятельно призываем всех не предпринимать никаких самостоятельных контратак или подрывных действий - этим займутся профессиональные военные. Всякое необдуманное [s:25a4vjrl]кустарное[/s:25a4vjrl] сопротивление обречено на провал. Не забывайте, что также существует опасность превращения нападающих в людей-роботов, что, увеличив военную мощь врага, может косвенно уменьшить шансы человечества на победу. Таким образом, мы советуем всем оставаться [s:25a4vjrl]скрытыми[/s:25a4vjrl] в своих домах; не приближаться к вражеским позициям; и самое главное - не поддаваться панике. Напомним, вчера на экстренном заседании ООН лидеры США, России, Франции и Великобритании согласились провести совместную военную операцию по... – тут его голос прервался, послышалось неприятное жужжание, заглушающее все другие звуки. 
> - Наверное, враг мешает трансляции, – сказала женщина, безуспешно пытаясь снова уловить сигнал. – Ну, хотя бы одно узнали, все еще можно надеяться... –
> - Нет, не стоит надеяться! Это бессмысленно, ведь это сообщение, как и все предыдущие, всего лишь приманка, – сказал я, считая, что ей лучше узнать правду. – Я уже не раз слышал подобные передачи. Тогда они обманывали слушателей, призывая их собраться в том или ином [s:25a4vjrl]определенном[/s:25a4vjrl] (you can use either "том или ином", or "определенном") месте, потом туда отправляют войска, оцепляют, открывают огонь, и все, конец. Выживших превращают в очередную армию людей-роботов. Я это увидел собственными глазами - у меня на глазах зарезали сотни людей, и еще сотни превратили в людей-роботов. Я едва спасся. Теперь, хотя они и не призывают собраться, но у них будет какой-то еще хитрый план в том же духе. Вам что, не очевидно, что [s:25a4vjrl]с[/s:25a4vjrl] этим сообщением [s:25a4vjrl]стараются[/s:25a4vjrl] они добиваются, чтобы мы не оказывали сопротивления?
> Женщина встревоженно посмотрела на меня - в ее глазах была печальная ярость. Может*,* и не нужно было таким образом [s:25a4vjrl]покончить с последними ее надеждами[/s:25a4vjrl] убивать ее последние надежды (покончить is perfective, but you need an imperfective verb there)? Но какая же разница, если нас уже так убедительно разгромили? 
> ...

----------


## CoffeeCup

> У меня все еще кружилась голова, не столько из-за удара, сколько из-за неожиданного поворота дел. Мы вошли в комнату, мальчик, плача, подбежал к маме. 
> Честно говоря, меня совсем не интересовали ни мальчик, ни женщина. Меня [s:30uamlq5]по[/s:30uamlq5]тянуло к радио. До сих пор, я ничего не слышал о судьбе остального мира. Неужели возможно, что остальной мир тоже лежит в развалинах? Единственные радиопередачи, которые раньше нам удалось поймать оказались ложными. 
> Ведущий продолжал говорить:
> - Сейчас мы еще раз транслируем последний выпуск новостей для южноамериканских слушателей.  В последнее время установлено, что общая площадь, захваченная врагом не такая большая, как считалось в первое время. Остаются широкие пространства, пока нетронутые, и недавно начали поступать обнадёживающие сообщения о том, что даже в зонах, непосредственно подвергнувшихся вторжению, осталось в живых значительно количество людей. Это говорит о том, что у нас есть большие шансы на отражение вторжения, нужно только сохранять спокойствие и осторожность. Тем не менее, в данный момент мы настоятельно призываем всех не предпринимать никаких самостоятельных контратак или подрывных действий - этим займутся профессиональные военные. Всякое необдуманное кустарное сопротивление обречено на провал. Не забывайте, что также существует опасность превращения нападающих в людей-роботов, что в свою очередь может увеличить военную мощь врага и косвенно уменьшить шансы человечества на победу. Таким образом, мы советуем всем оставаться скрытыми в домах; не приближаться к вражеским позициям; и самое главное - не поддаваться панике. Напомним, вчера на экстренном заседании ООН лидеры США, России, Франции и Великобритании согласились провести совместную военную операцию по... – тут его голос прервался, послышалось неприятное жужжание, заглушающее все другие звуки. 
> - Наверное, враг мешает трансляции, – сказала женщина, безуспешно пытаясь снова уловить сигнал. – Ну, хотя бы одно узнали, все еще можно надеяться... –
> - Нет, не стоит надеяться! Это бессмысленно, ведь это сообщение, как и все предыдущие, всего лишь приманка, – сказал я, считая, что ей лучше узнать правду. – Я уже не раз слышал подобные передачи. Тогда они обманывали слушателей, призывая их собраться в том или ином определенном месте, потом туда отправляют войска, оцепляют, открывают огонь, и все, конец. Выживших превращают в очередную армию людей-роботов. Я это [s:30uamlq5]у[/s:30uamlq5]видел собственными глазами - у меня на глазах срезали(?) сотни людей, и еще сотни превратили в людей-роботов. Я едва спасся. Теперь, хотя и не призывают собраться, но у них будет какой-то еще более хитрый план в том же духе. Вам что, не очевидно, что [s:30uamlq5]с[/s:30uamlq5] этим сообщением стараются сделать так, чтобы мы не оказывали сопротивления?
> Женщина встревоженно посмотрела на меня - в ее глазах была печальная ярость. Может и не стоило таким образом разрушать ее последние надежды? Но какая же разница, если нас и так уже убедительно разгромили? 
> «Нас уже смертельно ранили, только остается умереть», - подумал я, - «Наша нынешняя борьба сравнима с бессмысленной попыткой спасти жизнь обезглавленной курице. Что ни сделаешь, продлить ей жизнь более чем на пять-шесть секунд все равно не удастся.»
> - Люди-роботы – кто они такие? Я кое-что слышала, но мало что поняла, - спросила женщина.

----------


## CoffeeCup

> Originally Posted by basurero  Спасибо еще раз!
> Тогда они обманывали слушателей, призывая их собраться в том или ином [s:347um3zo]определенном[/s:347um3zo] (you can use either "том или ином", or "определенном") месте, потом туда отправляют войска, оцепляют, открывают огонь, и все, конец.

 Мне кажется, что "в том или ином определенном месте" здесь вполне нормально звучит. Враги выбирали то или иное место не наугад, а так, чтобы было легко окружить, а затем срезать(   ::  ) людей. Поэтому эти "те или иные места" должны обладать некоторыми "определенными" свойствами, что бы было проще расправиться с людьми.

----------


## Оля

> Мне кажется, что "в том или ином определенном месте" здесь вполне нормально звучит.

 Тавтология часто вполне нормально звучит.   ::

----------


## basurero

Спасибо, я очень благодарен вам за исправления.
следующая часть: 
- Ну вот, как сказать, лидеры вторжения имеют под своей властью армию каких-то преумных существ, по виду что-то похожих на людей, но руки их покрыты множеством пальцев. Эти, в свою очередь, управляют людьми-роботами - есть по армии у каждого. Когда задерживают человека, к его затылку подключают какое-то устройство, у которого есть ряд длинных металлических игл. Эти иглы пронзают в мозг заключенного, что превращает его в робота. Люди-роботы не знают страха, жизнь им неинтересна, да и кто знает, живы они или нет? Трудно поверить, что можно выжить после такой «операции». С другой стороны, мне показалось, что их глаза полны неимоверного страдания...
Я взглянул на женщину и не стал продолжать. Она больше не слушала, а сидела на полу вместе с мальчиком, закрыв лицо руками. Ее плечи вздрагивали в тихих судорогах. Я безразлично отвернулся и посмотрел в окно. День зимний, но солнце было ярко; воздух свеж; река, как всегда, текла сильно; везде виднелась роскошная зелень растений... 
Вдруг к моему удивлению раздался сильный грохот.
– Это катер! – выкрикнула женщина и поспешно встала и бросилась к окну. – Судя по звуку мотора, коллективный. 
Это был самый естественный звук в такой местности, но почему-то идея приближающегося катера показалась мне очень странной. Нет, там вдалеке и в самом деле очень стремительно приближается катер. Женщина с мальчиком вдруг рванулись к двери, выбежали из комнаты, потом из дома, и вот уже спускались по берегу в сторону пирса. Я побежал вслед за ними, стараясь их остановить. Ведь на катере может быть всякий убийца - очередной Бартомелли, или даже отряд людей-роботов. Но было поздно, нас увидели, катер уже изменяет курс и направляется к нам. Я взял женщину за руку и постарался оттянуть ее от берега, но она сопротивлялась.
- Что же вы делаете! Это наше спасение!
- Скорее наша смерть! А вдруг это люди-роботы?
Но она была права. К этому времени, я уже четко различал сидящих на катере. Нигде не видно устройств на затылках. Никаких крутых движений, присущих тем хладнокровным, дистанционно управляемым убийцам, которые мне были уже слишком знакомы. Катер приплыл вплоть до пирса и какой-то крупный, невероятно загорелый мужчина помог нам садиться на него.
- Куда вы едете? – спросил я.
- Ла-Крус, – ответил загорелый мужчина. – Там собираются выжившие, уже примерно две тысячи. Им распоряжается некий экс-командир по имени Руперто. Правда, он отставной командир, но очень умело управляет людьми. Мы уже двое суток укрепляем участок земли, чтобы дать сильный отпор любому нападению. 
Правда, я только что рассказывал о том, что происходит, когда люди собираются, но чего возражать? Будет это приманкой или нет, кто может сказать, что в следующий момент не возобновится смертельный снегопад? Все пути ведут к одному заключению... 
«Смерти не избежишь. Рано или поздно...» - я постоянно повторял про себя. Не то, чтобы я собирался сдаться просто так, вяло и трусливо, но если бы не оставалось ни малейшей надежды, я, пожалуй, мог бы действовать спокойнее, не боясь смерти. Если конец неизбежен, можно примириться с ним, и потом идти судьбе навстречу, героически, даже весело. Это будет как футбольный матч при счете 10-0. Проигрывающая команда может хотя бы за остающееся время играть свободно, агрессивно, стараться забить утешительный гол, ничего не боясь, ведь матч уже давно проигран, и стыдный результат уже нельзя смыть, что ни произойдет.
Да, в коллективе я мог бы погибнуть как следует, в бою с оккупантами, а не в драке с всяким сумасшедшим, подчиняющимся «законам джунглей».

----------


## Звездочёт

> - Ну вот, [s:2koo2d7z]как[/s:2koo2d7z] так сказать, лидеры вторжения имеют под своей властью армию каких-то преумных существ, по виду  [s:2koo2d7z]что-то[/s:2koo2d7z] чем-то похожих на людей, но руки их покрыты множеством пальцев. Эти существа (иначе пальцы), в свою очередь, управляют людьми-роботами - есть по армии у каждого. Когда задерживают человека, к его затылку подключают какое-то устройство, у которого есть ряд длинных металлических игл. Эти иглы пронзают *[s:2koo2d7z]в[/s:2koo2d7z]* мозг заключенного, что превращает его в робота. Люди-роботы не знают страха, жизнь им неинтересна, да и кто знает, живы они или нет? Трудно поверить, что можно выжить после такой «операции». С другой стороны, мне показалось, что их глаза полны неимоверного страдания...
> Я взглянул на женщину и не стал продолжать. Она больше не слушала, а сидела на полу вместе с мальчиком, закрыв лицо руками. Ее плечи вздрагивали в тихих судорогах. Я безразлично отвернулся и посмотрел в окно. День зимний, но солнце было ярко; воздух свеж; река, как всегда, текла сильно; везде виднелась роскошная зелень растений... 
> Вдруг к моему удивлению раздался сильный грохот.
> – Это катер! – выкрикнула женщина и поспешно встала и бросилась к окну. – Судя по звуку мотора, коллективный. 
> Это был самый естественный звук в такой местности, но почему-то идея приближающегося катера показалась мне очень странной. Нет, там вдалеке и в самом деле очень стремительно приближается катер. Женщина с мальчиком вдруг рванули[s:2koo2d7z]сь[/s:2koo2d7z] к двери, выбежали из комнаты, потом из дома, и вот уже спускались по берегу в сторону пирса. Я побежал вслед за ними, стараясь их остановить. Ведь на катере может быть [s:2koo2d7z]всякий[/s:2koo2d7z] какой-нибудь убийца: очередной Бартомелли, или даже отряд людей-роботов. Но было поздно: нас увидели; катер уже изменил курс и направлялся к нам. Я взял женщину за руку и постарался оттянуть ее от берега, но она сопротивлялась.
> - Что же вы делаете! Это наше спасение!
> - Скорее наша смерть! А вдруг это люди-роботы?
> Но она была права. К этому времени, я уже четко различал сидящих на катере. Нигде не было видно устройств на затылках. Никаких крутых движений, присущих тем хладнокровным, дистанционно управляемым убийцам, которые мне были уже слишком знакомы. Катер приплыл вплоть до пирса, и какой-то крупный, невероятно загорелый мужчина помог нам [s:2koo2d7z]садиться[/s:2koo2d7z] сесть на него.
> - Куда вы едете? – спросил я.
> ...

 *Basurero*, прилагательное "всякий" опроисходит от устаревших слов "вся", "всея". В современном языке это "всё", "весь", "всей" и т. п.
Поэтому, когда это прилагательное используется с существительными во множественном числе, "всякие" значит "любые", "очень разнообразные", "представляющие весь спектр".
Примеры:
1) Блюда там были всякие: всё, что душе угодно.
2) - Ну, и какие там были люди? - Да, всякие: и мужчины, и женщины, и старые, и молодые, богатые и не очень.
Когда прилагательное используется с существительными в единтственном числе, оно имеет значения "любой", "каждый".
Примеры:
1) Не всякий человек способен на убийство.
2) Всякий разбойник знает: напасть лучше внезапно. 
И ещё. В современном русском языке ещё остались следы древнего языка, в котором приставки совпадали с предлогами. Поэтому иглы пронзают [что?] мозг, но иглы *во*нзаются [во что?] *в* мозг.

----------


## Ramil

> Спасибо, я очень благодарен вам за исправления.
> следующая часть: 
> - Ну вот, как сказать, лидеры вторжения имеют под своей властью (под своим началом) армию каких-то преумных (интеллектуально развитых) существ, по виду чем-то похожих на людей, но руки их [s:1g4iowf7]покрыты множеством пальцев[/s:1g4iowf7]

 (множество - не совсем то слово, в отношении пальцев лучше сказать конкретно сколько, множество это больше как much в английском - когда сосчитать нельзя или очень трудно). 
Лучше так: но на руках у них по {пять, шесть, двадцать пять и т. д.} пальцев.    

> Они, в свою очередь, управляют людьми-роботами - есть по армии у каждого (у каждого - целая армия). Когда они ловят человека, к его затылку подключают какое-то устройство, с множеством длинных металлических игл. Эти иглы пронзают [s:1g4iowf7]в[/s:1g4iowf7] мозг пленника, что превращает его в робота. Люди-роботы не знают страха, жизнь им неинтересна, да и кто знает, живы они или нет? Трудно поверить, что можно выжить после такой «операции». С другой стороны, мне показалось, что их глаза полны неимоверного страдания...
> Я взглянул на женщину и не стал продолжать. Она больше не слушала, просто сидела на полу вместе с мальчиком, закрыв лицо руками. Её плечи вздрагивали в тихих рыданиях. Я безразлично отвернулся и посмотрел в окно. Несмотря на зимний день, [s:1g4iowf7]но[/s:1g4iowf7] солнце было ярким; воздух свеж; течение реки, как всегда, было сильным; повсюду виднелась роскошная зелень растений... 
> Вдруг, к моему удивлению, раздался сильный грохот.
> – Это катер! – выкрикнула женщина, поспешно встала и бросилась к окну, - Многоместный, судя по звуку мотора. 
> Это был самый естественный звук в такой местности, но, почему-то, идея о приближающемся катере показалась мне очень странной. Нет, там вдалеке и в самом деле очень стремительно приближался катер. Женщина с мальчиком вдруг рванулась ("рванулись" - если они вдвоем одновременно побежали, а если она держала его на руках, тогда "рванулась") к двери, выбежали из комнаты, потом из дома, и вот - они уже спускаются к берегу в сторону пирса. Я побежал вслед за ними, стараясь их остановить. Ведь на катере мог быть [s:1g4iowf7]всякий[/s:1g4iowf7] убийца - очередной Бартомелли, или даже отряд людей-роботов.

 Немного о временах повествования - обычно повествование ведётся в прошедшем времени, поэтому лучше употреблять "мог быть", вместо "может быть".   

> Но было поздно, нас увидели, катер уже изменил курс и направился к нам. Я взял женщину за руку и постарался оттянуть ее от берега, но она сопротивлялась.
> - Что же вы делаете! Это наше спасение!
> - Скорее, наша смерть! А вдруг это люди-роботы?
> Но она была права. К этому моменту, я уже четко различал сидящих в катере. Устройств на затылках видно не было. Никаких резких движений, присущих тем хладнокровным, дистанционно управляемым убийцам, которые мне были уже слишком знакомы. Катер приплыл вплоть до пирса и какой-то крупный, невероятно загорелый мужчина помог нам садиться на него.
> - Куда вы едете? – спросил я.
> - Ла-Крус, – ответил загорелый мужчина, – Там собираются выжившие, уже примерно две тысячи. Им распоряжается некий экс-командир по имени Руперто. Правда, он отставной командир, но он очень умело управляет людьми. Мы уже двое суток укрепляем участок земли, чтобы дать надежный отпор любому нападению.  Хотя я только что и рассказывал о том, что происходит, когда люди собираются, но чего было возражать? Будет это приманкой или нет, кто мог сказать, что в следующий момент не возобновится смертельный снегопад? Все пути ведут к одному [s:1g4iowf7]заключению[/s:1g4iowf7] (Rephrase that. I don't quite follow) ... 
> «Смерти не избежать. Рано или поздно...» - я постоянно повторял про себя. Не то, чтобы я собирался сдаться просто так, вяло и трусливо, но если бы не оставалось ни малейшей надежды, я, пожалуй, мог бы действовать спокойнее, не боясь смерти. Если конец неизбежен, можно примириться с ним, и потом идти судьбе навстречу, героически, даже весело. Это будет как футбольный матч при счете 10-0. Проигрывающая команда может хотя бы за остающееся время играть свободно, агрессивно, стараться забить утешительный гол, ничего не боясь, ведь матч уже давно проигран, и постыдный результат уже нельзя изменить, что бы ни произошло.
> Да, в коллективе я смог бы погибнуть достойно, в бою с оккупантами, а не в драке со каким-то сумасшедшим, подчиняющимся «законам джунглей».

----------


## Cadenza

Я тоже работаю над своей письменной речью. Занимаюсь переводом текстов с английского на русский. Помогите, пожалуйста, с моими ошибками. Буду очень благодарна. Спасибо заранее!  
Однажды, женщина среднего возраста почувствовала что сильно заболела. Она решила проконсультироваться у врача-терапевта. Она не знала ни одного опытного терапевта в городе, и  попросила у своей подруги посоветовать ей. Ей посоветовали  очень опытного терапевта Ричарда Прайма. Было очень трудно записаться у врача, так как у него было очень много пациентов в городе.  
Тем не менее, больной женщине удалось записаться на прием доктора Прима и скоро он осмотрел её. Он слышал все её жалобы очень внимательно, осмотрел её очень тщательно, сделал обычные анализы, но ему не удалось поставить диагноз. Он не смог сказать в чем проблема. 
Между тем, больная женщина продолжала описать свои боли. Она говорила очень громко и быстро в течении почти часа. Врач-терапевт утомился и подумал: "Если бы она действительно болела, она не смогла бы говорить так энергично." Он не смог  говорить это больной женщине, так как она могла обидеться. 
Пришла в его голову мысль и так он сказал следующие слова к больной женщине: "Я знаю, в чем заключается ваша проблема!" Женщина смотрела на врача-терапевта с надеждой и страхом.  Она боялась, что её болезнь неизлечима. Наконец-то, она сказала: "Надеюсь, моя болезнь излечима, доктор." 
Врач-терапевт улыбнулся и сказал: "Вполне. Только вашемы языку нужен длительный отдых." Женщина была достаточно умна следить за советом доктора и скоро она почувствовала себя значительно лучше.

----------


## Оля

> Однажды_ (no comma in Russian here) одна женщина среднего возраста почувствовала*,* что сильно заболела. Она решила проконсультироваться у врача-терапевта. Она не знала ни одного опытного терапевта в городе_ и  попросила [s:2dphcrt2]у своей подруги[/s:2dphcrt2] свою подругу посоветовать ей кого-нибудь. Ей посоветовали очень опытного терапевта Ричарда Прайма. Было очень трудно записаться [s:2dphcrt2]у врача[/s:2dphcrt2] к этому врачу, так как у него было очень много пациентов в городе.  
> Тем не менее, больной женщине удалось записаться на прием к доктору Прайм*у*, и скоро он осмотрел её. Он слушал (better выслушал) все её жалобы очень внимательно, осмотрел её очень тщательно, сделал обычные анализы, но ему не удалось поставить диагноз. Он не смог сказать в чем проблема. 
> Между тем_ больная женщина продолжала описывать свои боли. Она говорила очень громко и быстро в течении почти часа. Врач-терапевт утомился и подумал: "Если бы она действительно болела, она не смогла бы говорить так энергично." Он не смог [s:2dphcrt2]говорить[/s:2dphcrt2] сказать это больной женщине, так как она могла обидеться. 
> [s:2dphcrt2]Пришла в его голову мысль и так он сказал следующие слова к больной женщине[/s:2dphcrt2] Ему в голову пришла мысль/идея, и он сказал больной женщине следующее: "Я знаю, в чем заключается ваша проблема!" Женщина посмотрела на врача-терапевта с надеждой и страхом.  Она боялась, что её болезнь неизлечима. [s:2dphcrt2]Наконец-то[/s:2dphcrt2]_ В конце концов она сказала: "Надеюсь, моя болезнь излечима, доктор." 
> Врач-терапевт улыбнулся и сказал: "Вполне. Только вашему языку нужен длительный отдых." Женщина была достаточно умна [s:2dphcrt2]следить за советом[/s:2dphcrt2] , чтобы последовать совету доктора, и скоро она почувствовала себя значительно лучше.

----------


## Cadenza

Olya, thank you so much. It was fast.   ::   
Another question: 
"The talkative woman" переводится как "Болтливая женщина"?  Или "Разговорчивая женщина" более подходящий вариант?

----------


## Оля

> "The talkative woman" переводится как "Болтливая женщина"?  Или "Разговорчивая женщина" более подходящий вариант?

 "Болтливая" лучше.

----------


## Cadenza

Olya, many thanks to you!   ::  
Не подскажите, пожалуйста, как можно определить на каком уровне мой русский? Может быть какие-нибудь тесты на определения уровень языка? У меня большая проблема с падежами. Не знаю, как запоминать все эти исключения. Помогите, пожалуйста. Буду очень признательна.  
Следующий текст: Кто такой демагог? 
Джону Смиту 6 год (лет?). Он уже может читать и писать. Он ещё не ходит в школу. Мальчик очень любопытный. Он любит задавать вопросы своим родительям. Его отец говорит мальчику, что любопытство убило кошку. Тем не менее Джон продолжает задавать вопросы. 
Это было вечером, когда вся семья собралась в гостинной. Мама Джона вязала свитера своему мужу. Отец Джона читал газету. Сестра Джона играла  со своей куклой. Джон сидел на диване и читал книгу.  
Вдруг мальчик прекратил чтение и поднимал свои большие голубые глаза. Было ясно, что он хотел задать вопрос. Он посмотрел на отца, который был занят чтением газеты. Джон спросил громким голосом: " Пап, что такой демагог?" 
Отец положил газету в сторону, посмотрел своему сыну и сказал: "Ну, Джон, демагог это человек, который может раскачивать лодку и убедить всех что в море ужасная буря ".

----------


## Оля

> Не подскажете, пожалуйста, как можно определить*,* на каком уровне мой русский?

 Это распространенная ошибка, которую допускают и носители языка (неграмотные носители).
"Не подскаж*и*те" - Don't tell me.
"Не подскаж*е*те" - Could you tell me? 
Stress is different, by the way: подскаж_и_те vs. подск_а_жете   

> Может быть*,* какие-нибудь тесты на определение уровня языка? У меня большая проблема с падежами. Не знаю, как запоминать все эти исключения. Помогите, пожалуйста. Буду очень признательна. 
> Следующий текст: Кто такой демагог? 
> Джону Смиту 6 год (лет?). "Шесть лет" или "шестой год" (т.е. ему пять лет, и _пошёл шестой_) 
> Он уже может (also: умеет) читать и писать. Он ещё не ходит в школу. Мальчик очень любопытный. Он любит задавать вопросы своим родителям. Его отец говорит мальчику, что любопытство убило кошку. Тем не менее, Джон продолжает задавать вопросы. 
> Это было вечером, когда вся семья собралась в гостиной. Мама Джона вязала свитер_ своему мужу. Отец Джона читал газету. Сестра Джона играла со своей куклой. Джон сидел на диване и читал книгу.  
> Вдруг мальчик прекратил чтение и поднял свои большие голубые глаза. Было ясно, что он хотел (better: хочет) задать вопрос. Он посмотрел на отца, который был занят чтением газеты. Джон спросил громким голосом: " Пап, что такое демагог?" 
> Отец отложил газету в сторону, посмотрел [s:1p76v00i]своему сыну[/s:1p76v00i] на своего сына и сказал: "Ну, Джон, демагог - это человек, который может раскачивать лодку и убеждать всех*,* что [s:1p76v00i]в[/s:1p76v00i] на море ужасная буря ".

 Не могу ничего сказать про тесты, но твой уровень русского просто прекрасен.

----------


## Cadenza

> Originally Posted by Cadenza  Не подскажете, пожалуйста, как можно определить*,* на каком уровне мой русский?   Это распространенная ошибка, которую допускают и носители языка (неграмотные носители).
> "Не подскаж*и*те" - Don't tell me.
> "Не подскаж*е*те" - Could you tell me? 
> Stress is different, by the way: подскаж_и_те vs. подск_а_жете 
> Не могу ничего сказать про тесты, но твой уровень русского просто прекрасен.

 
Оля, спасибо огромное! 
Объясняете вы, просто, потресающе!

----------


## Оля

> Оля, спасибо огромное! 
> Объясняете вы_ просто_ потрясающе!

 You are welcome.  :: 
Можно на "ты".  ::

----------


## Zaya

Оставлю-ка и я пару замечаний.  ::    

> Originally Posted by Cadenza   Врач-терапевт утомился и подумал: "Если бы она действительно болела, она не смогла бы говорить так энергично*".*
> В конце концов она сказала: "Надеюсь, моя болезнь излечима, доктор*".*
> Врач-терапевт улыбнулся и сказал: "Вполне. Только вашему языку нужен длительный отдых*".*

 В русском языке точка ставится *после* закрывающей кавычки (за исключением случаев, когда это часть сокращения, например, "и т. п.").   

> Не подскажете, как можно определить на каком уровне мой русский? Может быть, *есть* какие-нибудь тесты на определение уровня языка?

  

> Originally Posted by Cadenza  Он уже может (also: умеет) читать и писать. (на мой взгляд, "умеет" однозначно лучше)
> Было ясно, что он хотел (better: хочет) задать вопрос. (а здесь я бы со спокойной душой оставила вариант Каденцы )

 Все-таки _Не подскажете, как можно определить, на каком уровне мой русский?_
или _Подскажите, пожалуйста, как можно определить, на каком уровне мой русский._ 
Мы обычно не вставляем "пожалуйста" в вопросительные предложения, это скорее черта английского (а также немецкого и наверняка еще каких-то языков). На то, что вопрос задан предельно вежливо, указывают обращение на вы и частица "не".  ::  Я могу представить там "пожалуйста" только в одном случае: если перед ним делается пауза, а само это слово произносится растянуто, жалобным, прямо-таки умоляющим тоном. )

----------


## Оля

> Все-таки _Не подскажете, как можно определить, на каком уровне мой русский?_
> или _Подскажите, пожалуйста, как можно определить, на каком уровне мой русский._ 
> Мы обычно не вставляем "пожалуйста" в вопросительные предложения

 Полностью согласна.

----------


## Cadenza

Thank you, Zaya and Olya!    ::   
Here is another text: 
Ценный забор 
Семья Грегов вернулись от первой поездки в Европу. На борту "Queen Elezabeth" они познакомились с французом. Его английский был хорошим и скоро они подружились. Француз сказал Грегам, что он художник и его зовут Лаутис. Он попросил, чтобы они держали это в секрете. Он не любил публику.  
Семья Грегов не знала никакого художника, которого звали Лаутис. Так что они поговорили с библиотекаром корабля и выяснили что их новый друг один из самых известных художников в мире,  чьи картины  были очень ценные и дорогие.  
Библиотекарь нашел книгу с биографическим очерком и фотографией. В очерке было сказано, что художник удалился от дел в 53 года на вилле  на Ривейра. Он сказал, что никогда больше не будет держать кисть.  
Лаутис собирался проводить месяц в Нью-Йорке. Миссис Грег предложила ему прийти к ним на выходные. Художник принял приглашение и взял их слова не пригласить других к ним домой и не говорить с ним об исскустве.  
В назначенное время Лаутис приехал к Грегам и они были очень рады видеть его. Мистер Грег и его жена сделали все возможное что бы развлечь художника, но он не захотел ни  идти купаться, ни погулять в лесу. Он хотел посидеть и расслабиться. 
В следующее утро Мистер Грег встал очень рано, так как он хотел покрасить забор вокруг огорода. Он взял щётку и едва ли начал красить, когда Лаутис приблизился к нему. (He took a brush and was about to begin painting when Lautisse approached him.) Как только он увидел щётку, он выхватил её у мистера Грега и начал красить забор. 
В тот же день, Лаурис уехал в Нью-Йорк. (The same day Lautisse started for New York.) Некоторые корреспонденты выяснили, что он находится в Нью-Йорке. Статья была опубликована в одной из газет говорил: (An article was published in one of the newspapers saying:…) "Мистер Лаутис провел все своё время в  Нью-Йорке кроме субботы и воскересенья, которые он провел у семьи Грегов. Он познакомился с семьёй Грегов в корабле, который прибыл из Европы.  
День после появления этой статьи, два репортера пришли в дом Грегов. Они хотели узнать всё о пребывании известного художника. Им показали забор, который был покрашен и подписан Лаутисом. Длинная статья под названием "Лаутис опять рисует/крашет" была опубликована в следующий день. 
Забор оказался ценной вещью. Он был продан за большие деньги. Его забрали в музей. Мистер Грег не смог удержаться от смеха, когда увидел забор в музее. Забор этого не стоило.

----------


## Оля

> Ценный забор 
> Семья Грегов вернулась [s:gqif6wxa]от[/s:gqif6wxa] из своей первой поездки в Европу. На борту "Queen Elezabeth" они познакомились с одним французом. Его английский был хорошим (much better: он хорошо говорил по-английски)*,* и скоро они подружились. Француз сказал Грегам, что он художник*,* и его зовут Лаутис. Он попросил, чтобы они держали это в секрете. Он не любил публику. 
> Семья Грегов не знала [s:gqif6wxa]никакого[/s:gqif6wxa] ни одного художника, которого звали бы Лаутис (much better: не знала художника с таким именем). Так что (better: поэтому) они поговорили с библиотекарем корабля и выяснили*,* что их новый друг - один из самых известных художников в мире, чьи картины [s:gqif6wxa]были[/s:gqif6wxa] очень ценные и дорогие.  
> Библиотекарь нашел книгу с биографическим очерком и фотографией. В очерке было сказано, что художник удалился от дел в 53 года на свою виллу на Ривейра. Он сказал, что никогда больше не будет держать кисть (better: никогда больше не возьмет в руки кисть).  
> Лаутис собирался проводить (better: провести) месяц в Нью-Йорке. Миссис Грег предложила ему прийти к ним на выходные. Художник принял приглашение и взял [s:gqif6wxa]их слова[/s:gqif6wxa] с них слово не приглашать [s:gqif6wxa]других к ним домой[/s:gqif6wxa] кого-то еще (better: взял с них слово _больше никого не приглашать_) и не говорить с ним об исскустве.  
> В назначенное время Лаутис приехал к Грегам*,* и они были очень рады видеть его. Мистер Грег и его жена сделали все возможное*,* чтобы развлечь художника, но он не захотел ни идти купаться, ни погулять в лесу (either: _ни пойти искупаться, ни погулять_, or _ни идти купаться, ни гулять_). Он хотел посидеть и расслабиться. 
> [s:gqif6wxa]В[/s:gqif6wxa] На следующее утро Мистер Грег встал очень рано, так как он хотел покрасить забор вокруг огорода. Он взял щётку и едва [s:gqif6wxa]ли[/s:gqif6wxa] начал красить, когда Лаутис приблизился к нему ("приблизился к нему" sounds unnatural; better: _как нему подошел Лаутис_). Как только он увидел щётку, он выхватил её у мистера Грега и начал красить забор. 
> В тот же день_______ (no comma here in Russian) Лаутис уехал в Нью-Йорк. [s:gqif6wxa]Некоторые корреспонденты[/s:gqif6wxa] Журналисты выяснили (better: _кое-кому из журналистов удалось выяснить_; "некоторые" sounds bad there), что он находится в Нью-Йорке (or just "что он в Нью-Йорке"). Статья*,* [s:gqif6wxa]была опубликована[/s:gqif6wxa] опубликованная в одной из газет*,* говорила (better: _В статье, опубликованной в одной из газет, говорилось_): "Мистер Лаутис провел все своё время в  Нью-Йорке*,* кроме субботы и воскресенья, которые он провел у семьи Грегов. Он познакомился с семьёй Грегов на корабле, который прибыл из Европы.   Через день после появления этой статьи_____ (no comma) два репортера пришли в дом Грегов. Они хотели узнать всё о пребывании у них известного художника. Им показали забор, который был покрашен и подписан Лаутисом. Длинная статья под названием "Лаутис опять рисует/[s:gqif6wxa]крашет[/s:gqif6wxa]" была опубликована [s:gqif6wxa]в[/s:gqif6wxa] на следующий день. 
> Забор оказался ценной вещью (hmm... "вещь" doesn't fit here...). Он был продан за большие деньги. Его забрали в музей. Мистер Грег не смог удержаться от смеха, когда увидел забор в музее. Забор этого не стоил_.

----------


## Cadenza

Olechka, thank you so much!   ::   
Here is my next "masterpiece".   ::    *Принять решение (Принять решения)* 
Франклин Делано Рузвельт, 32-ой президент Соединенных Штатов Америки, чья имя была известна по всему миру, однажды рассказал своим друзьям историю/рассказ, который иллюстрировал тот факт, что трудно быт президентом. Вот так звучит его рассказ. 
Был фермер, который нанял молодого человека из города, чтобы тот работал на него. Молодой человек оказался сильный, как лошадь. Фермер заставил его носить бревна с одной концы фермы до другой концы. Молодой человек работал весь день не подавая никаких признаков усталости. Следующий день он должен был очистить большое поле от тяжелых камней. Два дня спустя, ему дали несколько других тежелых работ.  Молодой человек выглядел веселым и спокойным. Прошла неделя, и фермер пожалел молодого человека. Он решил дать ему более легкую работу для разнообразия. В сарае было куча картофели  и фермер сказал молодому человеку, чтобы он отделил хороших картофелей в одну кучу, менее хорошых во вторую, а самых плохих в третью кучу. В конце дня, фермер вернулся в сарай и увидел, как молодой человек выглядел измученным. Фермер очень изумился, так как не было ничего тыжелого в этой работе. Однако молодой человек объяснил фермеру, что принимать все эти решения целый день почти убил его. Молодому человеку было намного легче делать тяжелые работы, чем принимать решения.

----------


## Оля

> *[s:2i2x38db]Принять решение (Принять решения[/s:2i2x38db])* Принятие решений 
> Франклин Делано Рузвельт, 32-ой президент Соединенных Штатов Америки, чьё имя было известно по ("по" can be omitted) всему миру, однажды рассказал своим друзьям историю/рассказ ("рассказать рассказ" sounds bad, so - "историю", but you need to use the feminine gender with the noun), который иллюстрировал тот факт, что трудно быть президентом (this part sounds very clumsy; better: ...историю, которая показывала, как трудно быть президентом). Вот как звучал его рассказ: 
> Был фермер, который нанял молодого человека из города, чтобы тот работал на него. ("Был фермер" is bad; you can say "_Один фермер нанял..._")
> Молодой человек оказался сильным, как лошадь. Фермер заставил его носить бревна с одного конца фермы [s:2i2x38db]до другой концы[/s:2i2x38db] на другой. Молодой человек работал весь день, не подавая никаких признаков усталости. На следующий день он должен был очистить большое поле от тяжелых камней. Два дня спустя__________________ (please remember we shouldn't put a comma in these cases in Russian) ему дали ("дали" sounds like the farmer was not the only one who gave him work) несколько других тяжелых [s:2i2x38db]работ[/s:2i2x38db] заданий. Молодой человек выглядел веселым и спокойным. Прошла неделя, и фермер пожалел молодого человека. Он решил дать ему более легкую работу для разнообразия. В сарае была куча картофеля, и фермер сказал молодому человеку, чтобы он [s:2i2x38db]отделил[/s:2i2x38db] определил/распределил хорошие картофелины в одну кучу, [s:2i2x38db]менее хорошых[/s:2i2x38db] похуже - во вторую, а самые плохие - в третью кучу. В конце дня______________ (rrrrrrrrrrghhhhhh) фермер вернулся в сарай и увидел, что молодой человек выглядит измученным. Фермер очень изумился, так как не было ничего тяжелого в этой работе (word order: ..._так как в этой работе не было ничего тяжелого_). Однако молодой человек объяснил фермеру, что [s:2i2x38db]принимать все эти решения целый день почти убил его[/s:2i2x38db] необходимость целый день решать, какая картофелина лучше и какая хуже, измотала его. Молодому человеку было намного легче делать тяжелую физическую работу, чем принимать решения.

----------

